# 'White graphene' to the rescue: Hexagonal boron nitride sheets may help graphene supp



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

'White graphene' to the rescue: Hexagonal boron nitride sheets may help graphene supplant silicon.

*What researchers might call "white graphene" may be the perfect sidekick for the real thing as a new era unfolds in nanoscale electronics.*









A transmission electron microscope image, left, shows one-atom-thick layers of hexagonal boron nitride edge-on. At right is a selected area electron diffraction of an h-BN layer. (Credit Li Song/Rice University)

-- Tom


----------

